# Vaping Abbreviations



## Nishen (1/11/14)

Don't know if this has been considered before, could we have a section or start a new thread for Abbreviations for Us Noobs? 

Eg.
RTA: Rebuildable Tank Atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

mAh = milli Ampere hours,  the measure of current stored in batterys

RIV = reference to Ohm's law

2c,3c etc = a measure of a batts discharge rate, e.g. 2c of a 2000mAh battery is equal to 4 Amps


----------



## TylerD (1/11/14)

Nishen said:


> Don't know if this has been considered before, could we have a section or start a new thread for Abbreviations for Us Noobs?
> 
> Eg.
> RTA: Rebuildable Tank Atomizer


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

TylerD said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/



Wow....I didnt even know that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (1/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Wow....I didnt even know that


No problem man. I only remembered it now.


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

TylerD said:


> No problem man. I only remembered it now.



And here I am trying to think of helpfull stuff for the new guys at 7:30 on a Saturday morning..haha bad news oom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nishen (1/11/14)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nishen (1/11/14)

Fir


----------



## Nishen (1/11/14)

TylerD said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-lingo.831/


For some reason the pdf doesn't open in either Adobe or chrome! Would you mind uploading again??


----------



## TylerD (1/11/14)

Let's try again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Nishen (3/11/14)

Thanks @TylerD was trying on my IOS devices , will only open in Windows for anyone else whos having issues.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (27/5/15)

@TylerD 
Thanks this is handy


----------

